# bob sikes last night



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

took the boys and 2 friends of mine to bob sikes last night. we were using live shrimp and cut mullet. got out to the bridge about 5 pm and stayed till midnight. only caught 2 whiting and one of those ugly spiky fish everybody hates. only saw 2 stingrays caught by some other people all night. when we were leaving the cops were out there at the beginning of the bridge and had taken a huge knife from some dude. it wasnt a fishing knife either. wish we wouldve caught more but still had a good night fishing with my sons and friends.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Always good to spend time with family


----------

